# A Tank



## Commander (May 28, 2008)

Here is something I am working on as a personal project I thought I would post it here and get my fellow tempers opinions on it.

http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs29/f/2008/147...by_commanda.jpg

Enjoy.

~ Commander


----------



## Awdofgum (May 28, 2008)

Pretty sweet tank!

I like the bucket.


----------



## Sinkhead (May 28, 2008)

That. Is. AWESOME!

Seriously, how long has that taken you so far? Is the design original because it looks amazing!


----------



## Commander (May 28, 2008)

I forgot to mention it is a Steampunk style tank if you are wondering why it looks a little different from a normal tank.

Its about 6 hours work spread over about 4 months though. I had no idea what I was going to make when I set out, it was originally going to be a fixed turret, but slowly evolved into the tank that you see now.

~ Commander


----------



## gov78 (May 28, 2008)

wow that looks reli nice hope you post up 1 that coloured i reli the design reli unique


----------



## Commander (May 28, 2008)

gov78 said:
			
		

> wow that looks reli nice hope you post up 1 that coloured i reli the design reli unique



I am currently in the process of texturing it at the moment but as you can see from wire version it still need a good bit of optimization.

~ Commander


----------



## TLSpartan (May 28, 2008)

Looks excellent. Can't wait until its coloured


----------



## Killermech (May 28, 2008)

Very nice, reminds me of Bioshock a bit cause of its design.
Making the textures is going to be a pain in the butt though (unless you use premade within the program).


----------



## PBC (May 28, 2008)

This is great looking. I like the extra detail of the bucket with this hole and the bolts. Impressive stuff.


----------



## Doggy124 (May 28, 2008)

Just one word...Cool!


----------



## Commander (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone.

~ Commander


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

It looks sexy amazing~


----------



## Szyslak (May 30, 2008)

Wow, that's awesome.  Really impressive details.  What program are you using if you don't mind me asking?  I'm an AutoCAD hack myself, but I never draw anything that cool.


----------



## matriculated (May 30, 2008)

Awesome! I love steampunk too! How long does something like this take?


----------



## Commander (May 31, 2008)

Its about 6 hours work altogether but I have been working on it on and off for about 3 months. I personally use Cinema 4D.

~ Commander


----------



## Elrinth (May 31, 2008)

You DEFINATLY know what Warhammer 40k is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Impressive!


----------



## Cyan (May 31, 2008)

I think it's already well optimized, the wireframe is clean except the front of the tank.
only few vertices to correct maybe, to make quad face instead of triangular.

Do you texture it by unwarping UVW ? or procedural texture element by element ?


----------



## Psyfira (May 31, 2008)

Impressive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know much about 3D art, but I can tell a lot of thought went in to the design.


----------



## cosmiccow (May 31, 2008)

awesome!

to make it even better, i'd make the big muzzle more circular. it now looks a bit like it wouldnt work (even in a steampunk world)


----------



## callmebob (May 31, 2008)

I know nothing about graphic art programming (or any other kind for that matter), but if you want a layman´s opinion, that looks awesome.

To me it looks like something you could insert into a "Wild Wild West" sequel. LOL Like that would ever happen!


----------



## SkH (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow, it's truly awesome!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Congrats!


----------



## Commander (Jun 1, 2008)

Cyan said:
			
		

> I think it's already well optimized, the wireframe is clean except the front of the tank.
> only few vertices to correct maybe, to make quad face instead of triangular.
> 
> Do you texture it by unwarping UVW ? or procedural texture element by element ?
> ...



Indeed a Wild Wild West sequel would be cool but it will never happen.

~Commander


----------



## The Teej (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh man, that is AWESOME. You definitely have a talent there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Much better then anything I've done in 3DS Max


----------

